# Where can I get a Crimson Trace LG-476 for my CZ 75 Compact?



## JWeishaar (Jul 17, 2015)

I've never posted before but in frustration I thought to try submitting this simple request. I've been looking everywhere I can think of to find a Crimson Trace Lasergrip [LG-476] for my CZ 75 P06. Can anyone help me out there?
Thank you


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It looks like that model has been discontinued, which may be contributing to (or causing) your difficulties.

I've run a search through several of my bookmarked gun-accessory sites, and haven't found any yet.
If I find one, I'll post it here.


----------

